# Nitrites Outta Control



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys i have had my tank up for 2 months now i had 25 gold fish in there for about 1.5 months bought a master text kit and went through a amonia and nitrite spike everything went to 0 but now i put my p's in a week ago and they were breathing hard so i did a full water test and my nitrites a at 2 at least what can i do and why did this happen.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What filtration are you running?
How many p's did you add?

What might have happen is that may not have been enough BB built up/colonized to handle the added bio load since piranhas are messier than goldfish.

Keep a close eye on levels and do waterchange as needed, if you have enough/proper filtration though things will balance out in a week or two


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

to big of new bio load is what im thinking...water changes


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok thanks guys. ya i put 12 p's in so how much water changes should i be doing 20% a day? and i am running a rena xp3


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

pocketear said:


> ok thanks guys. ya i put 12 p's in so how much water changes should i be doing 20% a day? and i am running a rena xp3
> i did a 30% last night a my nitrites are now at 1-2 this morning shold i do another one when i get home from work.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so i have been doing water changes every other day and still have .50 nitrite 0 amonia 20 nitrate why is this taking so long.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you considered trying Tetra Safe Start? It's a bit pricey but might help if you want to try it.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok cool maybe ill get some of that. i am going to buy another filter to because maybe it just cant keep up with the messey fish. it is a 110 gallon with a xp3 heavy planted. i thought it would be fine when they were small but this is crazy. thank you though.


----------

